# Những nhà hàng đặt tiệc tất niên ở Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh



## thanhmai2501 (13/12/18)

*Bạn muốn tìm một nơi để tổ chức tiệc tất niên thật ấm cúng và vui tươi mà vẫn chưa biết chọn địa điểm đặt tiệc tất niên thì hãy tham khảo bài viết sau đây nhé!*

Thành phố Hồ Chính Minh nổi tiếng là khu phồn hoa đô hội, nơi hội tụ nhiều nền ẩm thực đặc sắc. Cùng với sự phát triển ngày càng cao thì hầu hết các nhà hàng ẩm thực theo nhiều phong cách khác nhau cũng ra đại nhằm đáp ứng nhu cầu của nhiều thành phần trong xã hội.

Với không khí rộn ràng của những ngày gần cuối năm, nhiều công ty lại tìm kiếm lựa chọn cho mình một chỗ ưng ý để có thể có không gian vui chơi hay những món ăn ngon mà hợp túi tiền dành cho những nhân viên của mình dịp vào dịp tất niên cuối năm.

Bạn muốn tìm một nơi để tổ chức tiệc tất niên thật ấm cúng và vui tươi mà vẫn chưa biết chọn địa điểm đặt tiệc tất niên thì hãy tham khảo bài viết sau đây nhé!

*1. Nhà hàng Vườn Quê*
Vườn Quê là một nhà hàng hàng đầu trong lĩnh vực chuyên tổ chức tiệc tiệc cưới, báo hỷ, sinh nhật, liên hoan, và tiệc tất niên. Vườn Quê đã có gần 5 năm kinh nghiệm và làm hài lòng cho những ai đã từng đặt tiệc tại nhà hàng Vườn Quê.






​Với sự đầu tư hiện đại về trang thiết bị, âm thanh, ánh sáng hoàn hảo, cùng với sự tinh tế trong thiết kế sẽ mang lại cho bạn cảm giác hài lòng khi bạn dat tiec tat nien tại đây. Thực khách một khi đã đến với Vườn Quê sẽ vô cùng hài lòng với chất lượng của từng món ăn của bữa tiệc đó, các món ăn không chỉ ngon đậm đà hương vị Việt Nam mà còn đảm bảo thực khách sẽ no say, thỏa mãn và sẽ mãn nhãn về sự đa dạng, phong phú sau khi rời khỏi bàn tiệc. Đó cũng chính phương châm phục vụ của Vườn Quê






​Đến với Vườn Quê, mỗi thực khách sẽ luôn luôn ấn tượng với phong cách trang trí tiệc mà Vườn Quê có thể sẽ mang đến cho bạn: vừa mang xu hướng hiện đại, sang trọng nhưng cũng đậm nét thanh lịch, truyền thống của Việt Nam.






Vườn Quê luôn luôn cung cấp các gói tặng kèm theo tiệc tất niên là dịch vụ trang trí tiệc theo từng chủ đề riêng theo từng ý tưởng riêng của từng công ty để có một bữa tiệc cuối năm sang trọng, lung linh, ấm áp.






​Và bên cạnh đó nếu bạn mê ca hát thì Vườn Quê còn có dịch vụ karaoke sẽ cho các thành viên của công ty bạn thỏa sức ca hát.





​
Không gian tiệc bên nhà hàng Vườn Quê đa dạng từ sảnh tiệc lớn, nhỏ cho bạn  không gian riêng, thân mật đến không gian sân vườn thoáng mát, rộng rãi tạo cảm giác tự do, bay bổng hòa mình cùng thiên nhiên.






​Ở Vườn Quê tiêu chí chất lượng món ăn tiệc luôn luôn được đặt lên hàng đầu. Nguyên liệu của Vườn Quê đều là những nguyên liệu tươi, sạch và đảm bảo an toàn vệ sinh. Đặc biệt Vườn Quê có thế mạnh ở các nguyên liệu dân dã, quê nhà như heo tộc, gà ta, cua đồng, bồ câu…Những đầu bếp nấu tiệc của Vườn Quê đều có nhiều năm kinh nghiệm trong ngành, đảm bảo món ăn khi được phục vụ phải chất lượng và giữ nguyên tươi nguyên nhất định.  Đó là nguồn động viên rất lớn để Vườn Quê luôn nỗ lực hơn nữa.










​

























​Bạn có thể tham khảo vài set menu của nhà hàng Vườn Quê để tham khảo lựa chọn món cho mình nhé! Nhiều ưu đãi và lợi thế dành cho quý khách hàng đặt tiệc nhưng Vườn Quê cũng đưa ra mức giá đặt tiệc rất cạnh tranh chỉ từ 1,785,000đ/ bàn tiệc (bao gồm dịch vụ tặng kèm).






​*Liên hệ đặt tiệc:*

Nhà hàng Vườn Quê 1: 38 D5, Phường 25, Quận. Bình Thạnh, TP. HCM
Nhà hàng Vườn Quê 2: 68B-C Trần Quốc Toản, Phường. 8, Quận. 3, TP. HCM
Hotline: 0907 868 480 (Ms. Dung)
Fanpage: facebook.com/vuonquerestaurant
Website: www.nhahangvuonque.vn
Email: vuonquenhahang@gmail.com
*2. Nhà hàng 63 Cao Thắng*
Với không gian rộng rãi, thoáng mát và được trang trí bằng cây xanh. Nhà hàng 63 Cao Thắng là điểm đến lý tưởng cho những tổ chức tiệc tất niên công ty, buổi liên hoan, sinh nhật,...
Thực đơn hải sản ba miền phong phú và đầy dưỡng chất, mang đến cho bạn sự hài lòng nhất.





​
*3. Nhà hàng Làng nướng Nam Bộ*
Với không gian 3 tầng rộng rãi, thực đơn ở nhà hàng hội tụ các đặc sản dân tộc vùng miền. Không gian tiệc tất niên sẽ được thiết kế theo từng ý tưởng riêng của mỗi công ty.





​
*4. Nhà hàng Quê Nhà*
Nhà hàng Quê nhà tọa lạc tạo quận 3 là một nhà hàng mang chính những gì mộc mạc của làng quê vào giữa Sài Gòn tấp nập, nhộn nhịp với những hàng tre xanh rì rào bên cạnh những bộ ghế gỗ mang hương vị quê hương.

Tiệc tất niên công ty được tổ chức ở đây sẽ cho cảm giác ấm cúng, nhẹ nhàng thân quen. Thực đơn những món ngon mang hương vị quê nhà.






​*5. Nhà hàng Dìn Ký *
Tọa lạc tại con đường trung tâm quận Tân Bình, với không gian rộng rãi và kiến trúc hiện đại mang đến buổi tiệc tất niên của công ty bạn thêm hoàn hảo.

Thực đơn đa dạng các món ăn của nhiều nền ẩm thực trên thế giới.





​


----------

